# Where is the Flasher?



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Working on a friends '95 240SX SE and it doesn't have either the turn signals or the hazard lights, so figuring it's a flasher...

Are there seperate flashers for the turn signals and hazards? Where are they located?

I've looked in the driver-side kick panel (where all the blade fuses are) and under the hood by the battery (where a bunch of Fusible Links and other fuses are located) but don't see any flashers (or empty slots where they should be).

Thanks...it's so rude not to use turn signals, and I'd hate to become part of someone's Road Rage!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a combination flasher unit. You should be able to find it under the dash, around the steering column area.


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks...found it! :thumbup:


----------



## fbjunkie53 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Where's the flasher*

Where'd you find the flasher? I have a 96 240SX and I figured it was around the steering column also (where it usually is). I can't find squat. Did they move it between the 95 & 96 models?


----------

